# Stories



## Kendall (Sep 15, 2006)

Im not rushing anyone or anything (*coughcough-matt-coughcough*) But the sooner Chapter 2 is up, the better. I've been waiting on that like a little kid waiting on a comic book. I'm seriously not trying to be rude man. Great job on the site so far!


----------



## Cush (Sep 16, 2006)

i second this wholeheartedly. every time i've go to the site i've checked to see any more stories up. it didn't have to be any of the new chapters. just something interesting to read. no such luck though. i'm in the process of writing a story for the site. it's not a true story nor was it written for the site but it fits anyway. i'll post it the second i'm done.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 16, 2006)

hehe... i really don't take offense to that because you're absolutely right. the second chapter of stories are LONG, LONG, LONG overdue. ive finished three of them which i plan to have up on the site by monday along with the rest of chapter one. ive been having some internet problems which have kept me from finishing putting up the rest of chapter one. but yes:

I AM VERY VERY VERY SORRY I HAVEN'T GOTTEN CHAPTER TWO DONE! ...i am working on it though. one of the reasons ive slacked so much is that there's quite a long story about the death of one of my best friends, so it's kinda hard to write. ive finished a rough version though...

but now that ive finally gotten this site done (which has taken forever), i have nothing but time to do this. also, chapter three is in the works, and even though it's only two video episodes, they're both nearly an hour long, and they pretty much cover the only interesting stuff id been doing since the end of chapter 2.

chapter 4 though, on the other hand, will be the story of my travels throughout europe, which is starting on the 23rd of this month. so expect many, many, updates, videos, pictures, stories, everything!

so yeah, that's the general plan. one of the big reasons that i opened stp up to submissions too is to make up for my slack ass  that way there will be more to read.

for those of you writing and posting stories on here, i just want you to know that im planning on taking a compilation of the best stories every six months or so and publishing them into a zine, which will be very widely distributed, so look forward to that as well!


----------



## Kendall (Sep 16, 2006)

Haha, its ok man. I was just picking on you  I know from experience how long a site like this can take (not from personal experience, but from a few friends' sites I've seen created from the ground up) You're doing a *great* job so far, I just love reading the stories  

Speaking of, a while back (while the old version was used for the alternative site) I printed off every story in chapter one in my school library, to the obvious displeasure of the librarian, and even more so when I slipped out without paying the 10 cents a page, what was that, like 50 pages? haha.

Once again, you're doing fine, and I love the site (its much better than the old one)


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 16, 2006)

cool man, thanks! yeah, actually last time i counted, all the stories from chapter 1 and 2 were about 90-100 pages! haha...

as for the old site, ive kept it (although it needs some minor cleaning up) for prosterity purposes under the about menu under "old stp site", in case you're feeling nostalgic


----------



## Kendall (Sep 16, 2006)

I hit up on the 2nd attempt site every couple days man, I love it. Not the one you made for the trip in europe, but the one after that. I guess that would make it the 2nd one, speaking in terms that there are 4.


----------

